# Feasability of mounting 2.7T into a 97-99 a4 quattro (1.8t)



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

Do these things bolt up to the a4 drivetrain? Or is this a money pit idea?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Feasability of mounting 2.7T into a 97-99 a4 quattro (Cypher2k)*

Yes, to both questions.
Also, the 01A transmission that is stock in the A4 is not strong enough to handle hard treatment from a torquey motor like the 2.7t. Better bet is the S4 trans, best bet is a euro-spec 6 speed which have the widened-tooth first gear, which I happen to specialize in. Of course, the swap is totally bolt-in with S4 parts - it's just that getting all those S4 parts would require a whole S4 parts car in order to be remotely affordable. At least in my book


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

I can get an s4 with tranny in the 6500$ area.
Im beginning to think just turboing the 1.8t in an a4 might be a simpler way to go. Less torque, more top end to push those 4 wheels better.


----------

